# Accidently ordered 5/8 25g pins.



## jlatly (Jul 15, 2014)

Are they too short? Can I still use them for anything? If I can use them anything I should be aware of?


----------



## mugzy (Jul 15, 2014)

jlatly said:


> Are they too short? Can I still use them for anything? If I can use them anything I should be aware of?



They will be fine for delt or bicep injections.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 15, 2014)

That's too short for any deep IM pin.
You will have to pin directly in you pp.
The good news is that it will give you site growth. The drawback is that your pp will probably have to be amputated after a couple of shots.


----------



## jlatly (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks bro. I'm looking at starting my first cycle soon. Is it wise to start off pinning delts and bis. Will they be able to hold 1 cc or will I have to split it into 1/2 cc being obviously virgin sites?


----------



## jlatly (Jul 15, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> That's too short for any deep IM pin.
> You will have to pin directly in you pp.
> The good news is that it will give you site growth. The drawback is that your pp will probably have to be amputated after a couple of shots.



What kind of growth am I looking at? Girth? Length?  I'm not sure if the old lady can handle any more length.


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2014)

I've used 1/2" slin pins in the quad, delt, Bi with no problem.  Probably a bit short for glute pins.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2014)

I've used 5/8 for glutes with no issue: )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2014)

jlatly said:


> What kind of growth am I looking at? Girth? Length?  I'm not sure if the old lady can handle any more length.



Glad to see you can take a joke brother...

The 5/8 like was said is good for delts, biceps, triceps if your bodyfat percentage is low enough. You'll need to order some 1" though if you want to hit glutes, quads, ventro glutes or anywhere else really.

Precisionpinz is a good company with a solid reputation for very fast shipping... Check them out. They have a lot of sales going so check their forum here for a discount code.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 15, 2014)

I hit 5/8 pins to the VG without issue. You have to make sure you bury it though.

If you're 275 like POB, you will probably want to wait until you get some 1"


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 15, 2014)

i use them in my quads with no problems


----------



## Spongy (Jul 15, 2014)

Your delts should hold 1cc no prob.  I've injected bis, chest, and traps with 1cc with no issues as well.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 15, 2014)

jlatly said:


> Are they too short? Can I still use them for anything? If I can use them anything I should be aware of?



OHHH man, You are ****ed.  

Hahaha, joking.  Hold on to them and like everyone has said use on delts or bis.  Order some other pins awhile, that way you can rotate your sites.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 15, 2014)

I have used 5/8 before without much problem.  If you are lean enough you may get by with glute but I didn't...  lol.   Made for a nice goose egg on my butt for a couple of days.  Quads and delts were no problem.  I don't do biceps but I would say they should work there also.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2014)

I just said this in another thread. Here'swhat u do . 

After loading your gear take the cap off the syringe and cut it. so when u put it back on the needle it acts as a stopper so the base of the needle where it's connects to the syringe won't go in your skin. This way u can push harder and put the needle deeper into your muscle. So your 5/8 will actually be going as deep as an inch or inch and a quarter needle would. Make sense?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2014)

I pin tomorrow and I'll take a picture of what I just described. Really is the easiest way topin . Everyone should do it. Expecially new guys.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm going to get some of these for delts


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 15, 2014)

Ive pinned 3cc into delts no prob.  Not saying you should.

Ecks. I want to see those fotos and I hope you pin glutes you big sexy fukcer.

I sort of get what your saying.  You cut the plastic needle cap...so when you shove the needle into your ass the plastic pushes the skin/fat deeper while the needle punctures trough.

Lets say a user has 1'in needle cuts half in off the plastic cap then screws back on the needle with cap...user can actually push 3/4 extra while letting the .5in exposed to push that extra 3/4 making for a deeper injection.

The only complain I see with this is.  I use the caps to cover the needle up after using it because ive caught myself sticking my hands before while cleaning up...squirters


----------



## jlatly (Jul 15, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just said this in another thread. Here'swhat u do .
> 
> After loading your gear take the cap off the syringe and cut it. so when u put it back on the needle it acts as a stopper so the base of the needle where it's connects to the syringe won't go in your skin. This way u can push harder and put the needle deeper into your muscle. So your 5/8 will actually be going as deep as an inch or inch and a quarter needle would. Make sense?



I understand what you're getting at. So, basically there is no need for anything longer than 1 inch as long as you're comfortable burying the needle.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 16, 2014)

I've used 5/8 for delts and quads. Never had an issue. Precision Pinz is the way to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 16, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Ive pinned 3cc into delts no prob.  Not saying you should.
> 
> Ecks. I want to see those fotos and I hope you pin glutes you big sexy fukcer.
> 
> ...



Yes exactly. And when I'm done I unscrew the needle off, take the plunger out then put the needle into the syringe barrel backwards. Then jam the plunger back in. The needle will not be exposed at all.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 16, 2014)

And for me I always use 1 inch needles. I'll cut the cap so about 7/8ths of the needle will be sticking out. Then push it about a half inch against my muscle to get the needle almost an inch and a half deep. Works great and seriously makes it so easy to pin glutes with one hand.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah your alright try to hit your smaller muscle groups like delts, biceps, maybe quads most likely you will be fine it also depends on how much muscle and fat you have. Basically focus on delts and biceps if you have a lot of muscle and fat but if not then quads and maybe glutes will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yes exactly. And when I'm done I unscrew the needle off, take the plunger out then put the needle into the syringe barrel backwards. Then jam the plunger back in. The needle will not be exposed at all.



No. This will not do.
You said ass photos....time to pony up.


----------



## jlatly (Jul 17, 2014)

I just want to thank you all for your input. Much appreciated.


----------

